# Favorite 5 Ballet Numbers



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

What are your five favorite ballet numbers?

Here's mine:

1. Wilis Grand Pas from Giselle 
2. Garland Dance from The Sleeping Beauty
3. Waltz of the Princesses from Swan Lake
4. Final Waltz and Apotheosis from The Nutcracker
5. The Kingdom of Shades scene from The Temple Dancer


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Only five?!

1. Les Augures printaniers from the Rite of Spring - Stravinsky
2. The introduction to Petrushka - Stravinsky
3. Dance of the Cygnets from Swan Lake - Tchaikovsky
4. The introduction to Les Noces - Stravinsky
5. Waltz of the Flowers from The Nutcracker - Tchaikovsky


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

1. Daphnis et Chloe: Introduction et danse religieuse
2. Rite: Part 2 introduction
3. Pulcinella: Sento dire no'ncè pace
4. Firebird: some random one that's really good but I can't recall the number (near the middle or beginning)
5. Miraculous Mandarin: intro


----------

